# Question about Dovetailing mortise and tenon joinery



## HollywoodMarine78 (Dec 23, 2013)

Does this joint have a purpose outside of timber framing and guitar making? Can't seem to find info outside of those circles. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, it does.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I can see how a sliding dovetail is quite similar to what you're talking about here.

I've seen similar joints used to joint legs to aprons.

Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

This has more joints in it than you want to know about. I dont think it tells the "where" it can be used but it has been a while since I read it.
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/21531?msg=welcome_stranger


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I still make face frames for clients using mortise and tenon joints, when requested.

It seems to be a dying art. Lots of woodworkers would rather just pocket screw something together now a days.

But, there are still clients out there that want old school.


----------



## HollywoodMarine78 (Dec 23, 2013)

> This has more joints in it than you want to know about. I dont think it tells the "where" it can be used but it has been a while since I read it.
> http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/21531?msg=welcome_stranger
> 
> - SirIrb


Thanks for the project gutenberg link. Very helpful. If there's any question to what type of joint I'm referring to check out this link. http://www.timbertools.com/Products/LignaTool.html

So I think I'm just trying to narrow down the structural purpose of the joint considering its different uses by luthiers and timber framers. Is there a reason one would choose it over your typical dovetail or mortise and tenon or is it just aesthetic?

Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe go check out a few of my blogs? Or the last three or four of my projects?

Yes, I do go "Olde School" mostly….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

All joinery is subjective,each woodworker will select a type of joinery that they feel will meet one's needs concerning ,aesthetics,strength and best application based on any given woodworkers knowledge or experiance.
This joint could be used to attach rails to table legs,make face frames,joining sections to a hub and more but other types of joinery are more traditional than this joint for those operations. In short if it meets your needs use it.


----------

